# Now's the time to get a dust collector!



## Howie

Stumpy,look for the coupons for 129.00.


----------



## therookie

Great reveiw I am saving for one now.


----------



## degoose

I think you mean 3450 RPM… it is rated at 1550 CFM but I would think this is with no attachments…Possibly more likely 1200 CFM… which is OK as long as you run only one machine at a time…
I also suggest upgrading to a pleated top filter of 1 micron… you will not see the dust that does the harm escape from 5 micron cloth bags.


----------



## Pop

Deke, the standard ampage for a 2 hp motor on 120 VAC is 15 amps. It can run on a 20 amp circuit.

Pop


----------



## StumpyNubs

Degoose, Pop, etc- Yes, that was an error. It is RATED at 2HP and 1550 CFM. But according to a review I once read in Shopnotes or something like that, every dust collector on the market is rated according to no ducts, no filter, sometimes just the impeller spinning. The ACTUAL performance is usually about half what the manufacturer says. Same with Jet, Grizzly, Onieda, Delta- all of them.

I've never measured this one, but I have no problem collecting all the chips from all the machines with 4" ducts and blast gates. My duct system is complex and runs all over the shop to all machines, but it is well planned. I figure this is a great collecctor for most every woodworker out there. But if you run a big, industrial shop, this is not for you.


----------



## RUINTUIT

My only question is how a shipping weight of 101 lbs, arrives at your house at 103 lbs. Does this eat dust all the time, even while in shipment? Seriously, I'd get one myself, if it weren't for the fact that the shop it would fit in for me is still in dream phase. Nice to see HF get nothing but glowing reviews on their products. I've had mixed results from worthless small clamps to just the right price on a close quarter angle grinder I use on my bowls.

Thanks for the update and price notice.


----------



## PCM

I have this machine with a 0.5 micron pleated filter. It has plenty of cfm to deal with any single machine. I truly think its a bargain, however I doubt it would work as well for long runs. I would also recommend a wireless remote switch.


----------



## woodworkerscott

I have this dust collector and love it. I bought it two years ago and have used it heavily. I absolutely recommend this unit. Check your favorite magazines, including American Rifleman and American Hunter (NRA mags), for Harbor Freight coupons!

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mfike

Deke, I don't think their 2 horsepower motor is truly 2 horsepower. It's probably closer to 1.5 hp. It's not just harbor freight that does this. There are a lot of companies that claim higher h.p. motors on their equipment. Sometimes you can simply check the amp rating on the motor to tell what the true h.p. is. I don't remember the math to figure h.p. from amp rating, but it's pretty simple. Most people I've talked to about it say that a true 2 hp motor will not run on 110v.


----------



## bubinga

I think that's a great deal ,but It will not do as good a job as my Grizzly 2hp 220v ,DC
On top of that it costs close to the some as it did 15 years ago

Description Copied from Griz
Price: $269.95 
Freight:* $74.00 
Your Price:** $343.95

This one of our top sellers and for good reasons. We have been selling this unit for years and it has proven itself in thousands of shops around the country. We have added a 2.5 micron top bag as standard equipment to capture the fine dust particles that normally end up all over your shop. We buy these units direct in huge quantities with no middleman and pass the savings on to you.
•Motor: 2HP, 220V, single-phase, 3450 RPM
•Motor amp draw: 12 Amps (220V only)
•Air suction capacity: 1550 CFM
•Static pressure: 11" 
•6" inlet has removable "Y" fitting with two 4" openings
•Impeller: 12-3/4" balanced steel, radial fin
•Bag capacity: 5.7 cubic feet
•Upper bag filtration: 2.5 micron
•Portable base size: 21-1/4" x 33-1/2" 
•Bag size (dia. x depth): 19" x 33" 
•Powder coated paint
•Height with bags inflated: 78" 
•Approximate shipping weight: 123 lbs.


----------



## StumpyNubs

PCM- It works on long runs as good as any similarly rated collector. I use it on long runs with a complex duct system- not hooked up to one machine. And it works just fine.

Bubinga- I've never tried the Grizzly you refer to. Have you tried the Central Machinery one I am referring to? It has identical specs to the Grizzly and I have absolutely no complaints with it. BUT- It is possible that the Grizzly will move more air because the impeller might be slightly larger. However you pay $200 more for that difference, which isn't worth it for a lot of small shops.

Nobody claims that there isn't a bigger or better collector out there. But NOT AT THIS PRICE!


----------



## Recut

I just finished reading an article (I "think" woodworkers magazine) that said Jet has modified their design of this collector. Not a whole lot, but enough that it looks like they need to get rid of the old ones. They have added a "cone" internally to improve the power without an increase in HP. Either way, the new price seems like quite a bargain to me.

Good Luck and have a happy dust free day!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Thanks for the review, Stumpy.

I just finished putting mine together and flipping the switch for the first time last night. It's really an amazing value and better in quality that I thought it would be. Not loud at all and hums right along.

I'll review this myself at some point, but just some additional advice…

- You'll need to purchase your own bolts/nuts/lock washers for it since mine didn't come with all you need to assemble it. I used 3/4" 5/16 hex bolts instead of the M10 they partially supplied.
- The instructions are funny. It instructs you to assemble only two of the three upright supports and tells you to put the filter AND the bag on before the handle (the handle has to be first to tighten the inside nuts). 
- You will need to duct tape the y-fitting onto the intake as it fits too loosely.

Initially, I just have a 14 ft. 4" flex hose (from Rockler) on it, but I can tell it will be all I need for my garage shop.


----------



## brtech

Please, if you don't upgrade the bag on the HF to a .5 micron canister, then wear a respirator when you cut. The fines in the dust really are bad for you.

I have the HF (and a Wynn filter), and think this is the very best deal in dust collection. I have no doubt the Griz is slightly better, but not $200 better, and the HF does the job for me.

I also recommend a Thein baffle. You can mount it INSIDE the DC, or put it in a trash can collector before the DC. The former is best for a space constrained shop, the latter keeps big chips from hitting the impeller.

It's the ducting that makes the real difference. For this DC, 5" main mounted instead of the "Wye" is the best, with 4" drops, but 5" duct is hard to find/expensive. Most of us go with 4" duct all the way. Best is hard duct, with no 90 degree bends, instead use two 45s with a short section of straight pipe. Use wyes, not tees. You can use 26 ga metal or S&D PVC. Flex duct works, but keep the total length short (like 10' or less if it's straight to the tool, or 2-3' if it's joining a hard duct to the tool.


----------



## wiswood2

I have had my grizzly for 15 years and never a hint of trobble.I also recomend a remote stwich.
Chuck


----------



## StumpyNubs

I also use a remote switch- but not the expensive woodworking ones. I got one from a big box store for 8 bucks and it works great!


----------



## ken_c

StumpyNubs, can you give us more info on your $8.00 remote switch?


----------



## Racer2007

brtech , don't you mean upgrade to a .1 micron filter since it comes with the .5 micron already.


----------



## dbhost

Richard, you need to drop the decimal point. The HF DC comes with a 5 micron, not a .5 micron filter bag.

As far as how it compares to other DCs, I have a coworker with a PSI 1.5HP Dustroyer and it is roughly about the same. A neighbor has a Crafstman 1.5HP, and I would take that thing back to Sears if I were him. No suction, poor bag, high price… Pass.

IF you have the $$ a Delta 50-760 fitted with a pleated filter is one of the best single stage DCs as far as air flow / suction is concerned. But the HF DC does the job nicely for the $$...


----------



## smitty22

Ken, I use the X-10 remote switch hardware, see post #11 in this thread http://lumberjocks.com/smitty22/workshop for details. It's the 115V/20A unit and handles my HF DC plus a wall mounted shop vac at the same time.

This has been in use for several months pretty heavily with no problems. The whole setup runs less than $40.00.


----------



## crank49

I have the HF Central Machinery 2 hp DC and it works great. Have had it since last summer and never any kind of problem at all. Maybe I got the same remote as Jim (stumpy) at Home Depot at Christmas. It was sold for use on exterior light strings and was priced at $12.00 before they started clearing out Christmas stuff. It, also works just fine.


----------



## Jahness

Finally took the plunge on this as well. My old Delta 1 HP will be dedicated to a separate area for my Jointer. And yes, Cosmicsniper is correct; I had too many small washers and not enough bolts. Also, the instructions say the lower motor mount is already attached to the motor but it wasn't. And of course, I had to supply the nuts and bolts for that as well. All in all, definitely worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Jahness- I love this collector, but at $1500 an oz, I'll trade you mine for the gold!


----------



## john925

Penn State Industries has a 1.5 HP at 1250 CFM called the dust distroyer which I recently bought following the recommendation in this sections recommondations which I have to totally agree with. The Penn Ind. dust collector is a fine, fine job and I'd stack it up against any ones including Jet which I have seen operate. I bought the pleated 1 Micron filter for mine and I don't see any dust at all in the air. At half the price of the Jet collector with 150 more CFM - I'm very pleased.


----------



## a1Jim

I have three Hf they work great and can't be beat for the price.


----------



## knotscott

Stumpy, I've gotta call you out on a claim…how do you know the HF is every bit as good as the 2hp Jet and Griz? I ask because the Jet and Griz both have larger impellers (12" vs 10-3/4", thus move more air), and have stronger motors than the HF, which has been tested at closer to 1.5hp than 2hp. That's not saying the HF won't do a good job, as evidenced by throngs of happy owners, but based on the known information that goes beyond the inflated specs, I sincerely doubt that the performance is truly on par. Admittedly, some things may have changed since the data I read, but am just trying to keep things real.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Knotscott- While you may have a point on the impeller size, I have not seen anyone who has "tested" the HF 2hp motor vs the Grizzly and Jet 2HP motors. I agree that HP ratings are inflated, but that is the case with all brands including Grizzly and Jet, which actually HAVE been tested by Wood magazine as inflated. The HF has never been tested. So if you want to "keep it real" you'll have to tell us why do you think the HF motor is inferior?


----------



## Jahness

Even "IF" the HF is inferior to the others, I think the price and performance is definatly worth it. It sucks alot more then my old Delta 1 HP at 650 CFM's and even if the CFM's of the HF are not totally accurate, it's still twice the power, CFM's then my old Delta and I paid more for that. My Delta is really an old workhorse and I've always been happy with it as long as you dedicate it to only 1 machine at a time.

John


----------



## knotscott

Hi Stumpy - Just to clarify, I'm not trying to discredit the HF DC as a viable tool, it's value, or diminish anyone's enjoyment of it, but am trying to determine if the claim of equality is known fact or if it's opinion.

Someone did test the HF motor a couple of years back, and found it to be closer to 1.5hp IIRC. Bill Pentz has also done some testing on it and found it to be closer to 400-600CFM. (I think we all know we can throw the claimed specs out the window. )

Motors aside, the impeller size may make a bigger difference than the motor, and AFAIK the Griz and Jet have larger impellers, which move more air, thus giving them greater CFM if the motors are equal. This is the info as I know it, but as I said, things can change, so if the data has changed, and I'm wrong, I'd like to know. Which brings me back to my original inquiry…are the Jet, Griz, and HF 2hp units truly equal units, or does one or the other have some mechanical and performance advantages? From what I currently know of the facts, the Jet and Griz do move more air.


----------



## StumpyNubs

knotscott- Like I said above, there is no argument on impeller size. The HF impeller is not 12 inches. If the Grizzly or Jet is 12 inches (as you said) then they would move more air.

One thing I will point out about the HF impeller is that it is steel. Some of the cheap dust collectors have plastic impellers which are prone to breakage if something big gets sucked up. I assume Jet and Grizzly are steal too.

So the question becomes- is the extra inch or two on the impeller worth 2 or three times the price?


----------



## crank49

Jim said "So the question becomes- is the extra inch or two on the impeller worth 2 or three times the price?" 
In my opinion, no. 
As far as reality is concerned, all these collectors are not accurately rated, and some "high end" brand names are selling the exact same identical collector as the HF unit for 2 or 3 times the price. They are selling their name I guess. Makes no sense to me.

For what it's worth, you can get the same CFM flow from a 10", 11", 12" or 24" impeller. It depends on the RPM, the horsepower, and the WIDTH of the impeller wheel (which has never been mentioned), and the temperature and elevation (density of the air).


----------



## sIKE

The best remote switch, well cheap at least, can be got during the Christmas season at the blue/orange boxes or Wallyworld. You find them over in the Chirstmas section and are used to turn the Christmas lights off and on remotlely. Cost is about $8 and with a sharp eye you can find mutiple recievers on the same channel…..

By the way I have one of these DC and I love it.


----------



## Jahness

sIKE, which DC do you have. Just courious if they will handle the HF DC 2 HP….Thanks


----------



## StumpyNubs

If you REALLY think you need more power- Harbor Freight DOES sell a 3HP double filter setup too. And at $389 it's still cheaper than some of the 1.5HP one out there!


----------



## Jahness

No need for more power, I just picked up the 2HP from HF and it works great. I was just courious if that christmas light remote would work on that paticular DC


----------



## StumpyNubs

I use one of those christmas tree remotes and it works just fine. I originally got the three pack of wireless remote/outlets from Harbor Freight, but the remote buttons stopped working after a short time. The Christmas tree one is much better.


----------



## Jahness

Sounds Good, Thanks Stumpy


----------



## sIKE

I have the HF 2HP…...


----------



## SqareD

Although this seems to be a review of and for the HF dust collection I have a generic question regarding top bag vs canister? I believe the canister is relatively new to the market and is it a fad, a great idea, or more money for not more results? I have been waiting for the JDS air filter http://www.acmetools.com/tools/Acme+Tools/JDS+14022+Air-Tech+750-ER+High+Efficiency+Air+Filtration+Unit and therefore have been reviewing JDS dust collection, specifically http://www.acmetools.com/tools/Acme+Tools/JDS+16001+1.5HP+Dust-Force+with+1+Micron+Canister%2C+1.5HP+Dust+Collector
ACME Tools has great prices on both these products. So my question is this, should I pay more for the canister or stick with the bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## brtech

It's all in the ratings. What size dust particle does the filter allow to pass through?

The bag that comes with the HF is 5 microns. The Wynn 35A, the filter most of us have as upgrades for the HF DC, is a .5 micron filter. The small dust particles are particularly bad for you.

The 1 micron filter on the JDS is not as good as the .5 micron Wynn, but you may be okay with it.

While air filtration is good, consider that what it mean is that bad stuff is already in the air, and you are breathing it. The filter eventually gets what doesn't settle. That's certainly better than leaving it in the air, but it's MUCH better to get the dust out of the way before you can breathe any of it. That makes better dust collection much more important than filtration. The JDS sounds like an okay DC, but you would pay much more for that than the HF with the Wynn filter. The JDS is over $500, and the HF with the Wynn cartridge is $250.


----------



## SqareD

brtech: While that is great advice and I appreciate it, it does not get at the heart of my question about top bag vs canister. Do you have an opinion re: canisters or are you suggesting it really doesnt matter what the top unit is as long as the filtration is at a very fine level?


----------



## brtech

As I said, it's all in the ratings. It doesn't matter how the filter works, it only matters how well it works. In filters, there are two aspects that matter: how big a particle it will let through, and how much pressure you loose doing it. When you put a Wynn cartridge on the HF, the max particle size goes down from 5 microns to .5 microns, 10X, and the CFM of the DC seems to go up.

One caution on all filters - they depend on a certain level of "cake" buildup on the inside of the filter to achieve the ratings they have. A new one doesn't filter as well as one with some build up of dust. That means you might see an improvement in air flow on any new filter than goes down some after a while when the cake builds up. You want the cake, a bit of it anyway.


----------



## StumpyNubs

There is more to it than just the micron rating. Just as important is the amount of filter surface- which is why a canister filter is much better than a bag filter. The canister has a filter inside that is pleated (folded back and forth upon itself) so there is several times as much surface area. That means a far greater amount of air can blow through the filter. The more air that blows out the filter- the more air that your collector sucks in (and the dust along with it).

Most agree that the bag filter on 1.5 hp and larger collectors restricts the airflow and you could greatly improve on it if you changes to a canister filter. Not only will you be getting much finer filtration, but your suction will improve too. MANY have bought the HF collector and then, when money allows, upgraded the filter to a canister style. You will still be WAY ahead on price!


----------



## DurocShark

I picked one up used for $50. The reason? The switch was borked. I replaced it, made a new cover for the switch box and away it went.

I really need to document that switch replacement one of these days…

It works absolutely great. Even sucked up a bolt and discovered the fan is metal. And sparks! Happily, no fire. But I was surprised to find the fan blades were steel for that price.


----------



## StumpyNubs

Yes, it's steel- which is a big plus for a collector as the plastic ones can break with even a small chunk of hardwood getting sucked up. Like I said in the review- and as everyone else who's had one of these says- it's top quality for the price!


----------



## DIYaholic

DurocShark,

You mentioned sparks from the metal to metal contact and a sigh of relief that no fire insued. Those fears can be eliminated by re-engineering the DC and installing a seperator (Thien Baffle) prior to the impeller. There are many posts (here on LJ's) showing the conversion. I plan on adding a Thein Baffle to my HF 2HP DC along with the Wynn 35A Nano canister. I am also building an air cleaner with a HEPA filter, from an old furnace squirrel cage blower.

I say… Get the dust, before it gets you!


----------



## DurocShark

Oh, I agree. No question. There's a post over on the IAP with a guy that relocated the blower higher and fit the separator underneath. It was pretty slick.

Here it is: http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=79384

I was thinking of using that idea and wall mounting it.


----------



## SqareD

I owe this post an apology. I did not do my research to learn the discussed Wynn 35A IS a canister. Now your feedback makes much more sense. I ordered my HF and Wynn today and will provide feedback when setup and operational.


----------



## knotscott

Both cannisters and bags can be purchased with low micron filtration ratings, but cannisters tend to flow 5 to 6 times more air than similar size bag, which means higher CFM through a cannister, which is especially suitable in a setup where the bottom bag is plastic and doesn't flow any air (all things being equal, a single bag setup only passes half the air volume of a two bag setup unless the single bag is huge). I personally find the cannister easier to clean than bags, but I also know folks who have some high end aftermarket bags who prefer those, so it's really a matter of preference.


----------



## SqareD

The Wynn canister arrived before the HF DC. Once all on-site I was excited to assemble and begin sucking. Well, the HF packaging shorted me 18 nuts. I was able to assemble everything because the bolts screw into the frame. I will not leave it like this for long and likely will not use this due to safety issues. Yes, I could stop at the local Ace and pick up the necessary nuts but I prefer to let HF customer service ship them to me since I will not be working in the shop for at least a week. The instructions leave a lot to be desired but those with common sense and intuition can certainly figure it out. Overall the experience has been good. More updates to follow as nuts arrive and usage begins.


----------



## StumpyNubs

SquareD- You've happened upon one of the "trade-offs" you have to deal with at harbor Freight. you may get a GREAT deal on a great piece of equipment (in this case), but the assembly instructions are always horrible and missing nuts and bolts happens occasionally. But, since it's half the price, it's worth it.

Also check out these "diamonds in the rough" at Harbor freight:

Their drill presses
The variable speed lathe with cast iron bed
The mortising machine
The dovetail jig
The pocket screw jig
The steel bar clamps
The stationary sander
The OS Sander
The Bandsaw
The metal cutting bandsaw

I also have some other stuff that I love, but can't think of at the moment. Search Lumber Jocks and you'll find a lot of info. A LOT of great deals can be found there, but there's a lot of junk too. So just check reviews before buying!


----------



## Jahness

SqareD, And don't follow the directions when they direct you to install the handle AFTER installing the bags.

Stumpy, Couldn't find that remote you mentioned anywhere locally for my DC that I could afford (or wanted to sped on) so since this DC only gets used on my Table Saw & Drum Sander, this is the way I solved my problem.


----------



## sIKE

Looks good. Have you thought about lowering the motor a bit and rasing the ring a bit (so they are parallel) and then rotate the motor 90 degrees you could then run a straight line from the can to the motor and then another straight line from then motor to the ring.

Something along the lines of this one.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Wow lucky you what a great deal. I have two of the slightly larger ones and I can't complain OH all right I couldn't get them at your knock down price. I use one dedicated for my saw and another one for my planer thicknesser cabinet. Alistair


----------



## Jahness

sIKE, My main concern at the time I put it together was just to get it funtional. Unfortunatly, if I raise the bag, it'll interfere with my Garage Door hinges as they are the old style spring style. I may be tweeking it as I go but for now it seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Chipy

We all agree it really sucks.Just a joke bought one last week.


----------

